# Bought Myself An Early X-mas Present



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Santa came early for Thor today. Too bad it is snowing ..... I will not be installing it until the spring










I knew hanging my stocking early would pay off.

It was a great deal $160 for the 3500 hi-power including light, bubble level, and the winter cover







They are big $$$ in Canada. I bought it directly from the mfg. Barker Manufacturing in Battle Creek MI. They deliver anywhere









Thor


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats and Merry Christmas!

The best thing you can add to a TT. You will wonder how you ever got by without one.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

What on earth are you going to do with that electric POGO Stick?


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Campforthenight said:


> What on earth are you going to do with that electric POGO Stick?


LOL - Very S L O W circles around the battery - I guess


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Funny how you get exactly what you want for Christmas....when you going the buying.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

You'll wonder how you ever lived without it. Hope you have a really BIG stocking.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow Thor! You Canadians have some hefty socks up there! If I put one of those in one of my stockings, it would probably pull the whole mantle down!

Great gift to yourself. You'll wonder how you ever did without it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh...forgot to mention, welcome to the world of leveling your Outback with an undisturbed beer in one hand


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Geez Thor...bout time you got yourself one of those









What took ya so long????









Enjoy it!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Geez Thor...bout time you got yourself one of those
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn, I know after 4 season with an Outback my right arm is alot stronger than my left...so I figure I better start cranking with my left or do nothing with my right. I decided for the later. I guess my index finger will start getting the work-out.









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> after 4 season with an Outback my right arm is alot stronger than my left...


Umm... Oh never mind.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Would you happen to have any contact info or website for this?


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.barkermfg.com/product_pages/hi_power_jacks.html


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

fspieg said:


> http://www.barkermfg.com/product_pages/hi_power_jacks.html


Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Dawn, I know after 4 season with an Outback my right arm is alot stronger than my left...so I figure I better start cranking with my left or do nothing with my right. I decided for the later. I guess my index finger will start getting the work-out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't abuse that poor index finger....share the load with all four fingers...and possibly a thumb.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> after 4 season with an Outback my right arm is alot stronger than my left...


Umm... Oh never mind.








[/quote]

Doug, you're horrible. But I had the same thought.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> after 4 season with an Outback my right arm is alot stronger than my left...


Umm... Oh never mind.








[/quote]

Doug, you're horrible. But I had the same thought.








[/quote]

BOTH of you are bad..bad people.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh...forgot to mention, welcome to the world of leveling your Outback with an undisturbed beer in one hand

















This makes it so easy....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Oh...forgot to mention, welcome to the world of leveling your Outback with an undisturbed beer in one hand

















This makes it so easy....
[/quote]

I like the way you think - LMAO

Thor


----------



## JOHNSUW (Nov 24, 2007)

Hmmm - I just relocated my electric to new 26rls - picked it up last Friday.

I have always specialised in the one THUMB method leaving all other fingers and thumbs to just

do whatever.....

of all the gadgets for a TT - the electric jack is the most absolutely NECESSARY ---

JOHN


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

KAYAKSUW said:


> of all the gadgets for a TT - the electric jack is the most absolutely NECESSARY ---


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

KAYAKSUW said:


> of all the gadgets for a TT - the electric jack is the most absolutely NECESSARY ---


Yup! Give me a power jack and a QuickieFlush, and I'm a happy camper!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> of all the gadgets for a TT - the electric jack is the most absolutely NECESSARY ---


Yup! Give me a power jack and a QuickieFlush, and I'm a happy camper!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

What? No Mike's?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> of all the gadgets for a TT - the electric jack is the most absolutely NECESSARY ---


Yup! Give me a power jack and a QuickieFlush, and I'm a happy camper!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

What? No Mike's?
[/quote]
Mike's... My good man... Is not a 'gadget'.
Mike's is the nectar of the Gods.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> of all the gadgets for a TT - the electric jack is the most absolutely NECESSARY ---


Yup! Give me a power jack and a QuickieFlush, and I'm a happy camper!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

What? No Mike's?
[/quote]
Mike's... My good man... Is not a 'gadget'.
Mike's is the nectar of the Gods.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Ok...ya got me there.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike's??????

Canadian Beer is the nectar of the Gods









Thor


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thor said:


> Mike's??????
> 
> Canadian Beer is the nectar of the Gods
> 
> ...


When someone mentions nectar, I think of a good single malt.









a Canadian Beer is a good thirst quencher though after a hard job of powering down that tounge jack!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Mike's??????
> 
> Canadian Beer is the nectar of the Gods
> 
> ...


When someone mentions nectar, I think of a good single malt.









a Canadian Beer is a good thirst quencher though after a hard job of powering down that tounge jack!








[/quote]

...that goes for just about every PNW Micro Brewed beer....we have some AWESOME beer around here.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Mike's??????
> 
> Canadian Beer is the nectar of the Gods
> 
> ...


When someone mentions nectar, I think of a good single malt.









a Canadian Beer is a good thirst quencher though after a hard job of powering down that tounge jack!








[/quote]

LOL

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Sweeeeet!* You are going to LOVE it!!










Tami


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh...forgot to mention, welcome to the world of leveling your Outback with an undisturbed beer in one hand


I've haven't spilled a beer yet...it's easy!

"Honey, raise it up just a little bit more...just about...that's it right there. Good job! Can you get the leveling jacks, too?"


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ken, I like they way you think









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Canadian Beer is the nectar of the Gods










I missed this at the time. That was, undeniably, my Bad and I do apologize profusely, but, now that I am aware, _I just can't let this go by unchecked!_









Thor - you're losing control!! Has the frosty goodness of the cold north lands finally gotten to you?

Since when is *Tim's* a "Beer"? "Micro-brew" I can understand - - 1 cup at a time is the ONLY way - - hot or cold - - but "_Beer_"? Please! Such mis-characterization is just sooooo very much out of place here on Outbackers ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Canadian Beer is the nectar of the Gods










I missed this at the time. That was, undeniably, my Bad and I do apologize profusely, but, now that I am aware, _I just can't let this go by unchecked!_









Thor - you're losing control!! Has the frosty goodness of the cold north lands finally gotten to you?

Since when is *Tim's* a "Beer"? "Micro-brew" I can understand - - 1 cup at a time is the ONLY way - - hot or cold - - but "_Beer_"? Please! Such mis-characterization is just sooooo very much out of place here on Outbackers ...








[/quote]

Come to Oregon...Doug and I will show you the true meaning of BEER!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Canadian Beer is the nectar of the Gods










I missed this at the time. That was, undeniably, my Bad and I do apologize profusely, but, now that I am aware, _I just can't let this go by unchecked!_









Thor - you're losing control!! Has the frosty goodness of the cold north lands finally gotten to you?

Since when is *Tim's* a "Beer"? "Micro-brew" I can understand - - 1 cup at a time is the ONLY way - - hot or cold - - but "_Beer_"? Please! Such mis-characterization is just sooooo very much out of place here on Outbackers ...








[/quote]
Come to Oregon...Doug and I will show you the true meaning of BEER!
[/quote]
HA! My mother told me about boys like you....


----------

